# Forellenbecken



## Niklas (12. Nov. 2009)

Hi.
Ich habe vor ein ca 1qm großes Forellenbecken zu bauen. Dabei habe ich folgende Fragen:
1. Welche Filterstärke müste ich benutzen?
2. Wie viele Fische kan man dortdrin züchten? Habe gelesen bis zu 20 kg.
3. Was muss ich sonst noch beachten?


----------



## Niklas (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Forellenbecken*

Noch eine Frage.
4. Ist das was ich vorhabe überhaupt möglich?


----------



## axel (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Forellenbecken*

Hallo Niklas 

Das ist leider überhaupt nicht möglich !
Forellen benötigen ein kühles Fließgewässer . 

lg
axel


----------



## Salmo Trutta Fario (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Forellenbecken*

Hallo,
Über den Wintermonaten würde es vieleicht funktionieren,
aber danach auf keinen Fall, es wäre auch viel zu klein.
Wie Axel schon sagte benötigen Forellen kühles Fließgewässer in dem sich viel Sauerstoff lösen kann.
Hättest du einen Bach durch dein Grundstück laufen oder einen Brunnen mit guten Wasserwerten und würdest das Becken vieeeel größer machen würde es gehen.

MfG Timothy


----------



## March (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Forellenbecken*

Zusammenfassung:
Ein 1qm Becken mit bis zu 20kg Forellen besetzen und dann auch noch *ZÜCHTEN * wollen !?


----------



## Salmo Trutta Fario (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Forellenbecken*

Hi,
Ich glaube mit "Züchten" meinte er Aufzucht.
MfG


----------



## Niklas (13. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Forellenbecken*

Hi.
Ja ich meinte aufzucht ich habe auch die Möglichkeit kaltes Wasser mit Hilfe des Brunnens beizuführen. Und wie groß müsste das Becken den seien. Das mit den 20 kilo habe ich irgendwo gelesen.


----------



## Niklas (13. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Forellenbecken*

???????


----------



## Christian und Frauke (13. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Forellenbecken*

Hallo Niklas,
um Forellen zu mesten muss das Gewässer riesig sein oder einen ständigen Frischwasserzulauf haben!!!
In 1m³ kannst das nicht machen
Die fressen ohne Ende um schlachtreif zu werden und Kacken auch genau so viel
Ohne Dich enttäuschen zu wollen,lass das lieber.
Es wird sonst für Dich eine Enttäuschung und für die Fische eine Quälerei.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Forellenbecken*

Hi Niklas,

Christian hat das wichtigste für Forellen schon angesprochen. Das geht nur bei permanentem Frischwasserdurchlauf gut. Forellenteich sind nicht umsonst an Bachoberläufe angeschlossen, nicht nur wegen der Temperaturen - Regenbogenforellen vertragen auch bis 25 Grad bei guter Durchlüftung - auch wegen dem dort "noch" schadstoffarmen Wasser (geringe Nitratwerte ect.). Da sind Forellen auch nicht so gut drauf zu sprechen:shock

Apropos Gewässergröße in 1qm3 paßt nicht mal 1 Forelle.
Im hießigen Feuerlöschteich erntet der Pächter ca 100-120kg Forellen (setzt aber auch schon um 25 kg an Setzlinge ein). Der Teich ist rund 20m lang, 10m breit und 2,5-3m tief, hat also rund 500.000l Wasser zu bieten.

Mfg Frank


----------



## BA83043 (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Forellenbecken*

Hallo ich bin neu hir,

ich habe über 5 jahre Forellen in meinen 4000 liter Teich gemästet
und zwar im frühjahr 20 setzlinge mit etwa 20 cm  länge eingesetzt ( Regenbogen und elsässer Saiblinge  Bachforellen sind zu empfindlich)
meine Technik war ganz einfach eine regentonne als Vortex 1 Mörtelwanne mit Sieb 1Mörtelwanne mit Biomaterial weis nicht wie das Plastik zeug heist, betrieben wurde das mit einer Aquamax 10000 Pumpe.
Ach ja und ich wechselte das wasser zur hälfte im Sommer einmal alle 2 wochen mit grundwasser.
Ach ja Forellenteiche müssen nicht immer Riesig sein mein Onkel hatte einen Forellenteich der war 1m Tief 5m lang und 5 m breit also 25000 liter natürlich kam immer frischwasser rein so etwa 1000 liter die stunde in dem teich waren 200 Forellen drin gröse zwischen 30 und 40 cm


----------



## bigpit12 (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Forellenbecken*

@BA83043  

ohman was für ne tierquälerei


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Forellenbecken*

THINK ! 

Ich war mal in einem Hähnchenmastbetrieb, da waren die Hähnchen auch in ganz kleinen Käfigen, das reicht dann also vollkommen aus für ein Hähnchen um Glücklich zu sein ! 
Denkt mal dran beim Osterei ! 

Gruss Wuzzel


----------



## Josi1970 (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Forellenbecken*

Schade das Fische nicht sprechen können geschweige evtl. weinen.

sorry, hatte mich noch nicht mal vorgestellt

werde es noch nachholen aber ich konnte nicht widerstehen hier etwas zu antworten.

gruß an alle




Abkühl und Fischteich nach Naturagard 75 m2 1,50 tiefe. Besatz noch keine da im Moment für Zuchtfische zu kalt.


----------



## Annett (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Forellenbecken*

Moin.

Ich denke, man sollte sich schon vor Augen halten, was der eigentlich Anspruch der Fischhaltung ist.

Die Mehrzahl der User hier hat den Teich um sich an den Fischen oder anderen Tieren zu erfreuen.
Wenn jemand jedoch Fische zu Ernährungszwecken hält/groß zieht, dann sollte man das (erstmal) akzeptieren. 

Vielleicht sucht mal jemand die entsprechenden Vorschriften/Empfehlungen im Internet raus. 
Ich denke, das wäre produktiver. 


Beste Grüße 
Annett, die nun wieder Richtung Acker unterwegs ist


----------



## goldfisch (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Forellenbecken*

Hallo Annet,
frag lieber nicht nach den Vorschriften. Zumindest in Östereich gelten 20Kg/m3 als ökologisch fabriziert.. Wie Du selbst schreibst hat das mit Gartenteich nichts zu tun.
Wenn man googelt findet man eine richtige Szene so im Dunstkreis der Permakultur. Die Standardheimmastanlage scheint aus zwei IPC zu bestehen, einer  für die Fische und einer für Nutzpflanzen als Filter. Ich würde es nicht verteufeln, wenn sich jemand zum Eigenverbrauch über den Sommer ein paar Fische mästet. Den Besatz gibts bei uns inzwischen im Baumarkt.
Ich finde diese Besatzdichte aber als Tierquälerei.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Forellenbecken*

Ich persönlich finde Grenzwerte und Vorschriften da auch eher nicht maßgeblich. 
Und was heute im Bereich Massentierhaltung alles genehmigt wird halte ich für Tierhaltung auch nicht für erstrebenswert aber erst recht nicht für die Tierhaltung im Rahmen eines Hobbys. 
Es gibt heute sicherlich Forellen Mastanlagen, wo innerhalb weniger Wochen Forellen auf das Verkaufsgewicht gebracht werden. Diese Anlagen sind teilweise mit aufwendiger Meß und Regeltechnik ausgestattet und verfügen über eine hohe Besatzdichte zur Gewinnoptimierung. 
Kann das aber Sinn und Zweck eines Hobbys sein !? Meiner Meinung nach ganz klar: Nein ! 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------

